# Diapers chafing legs....wat to do? x-posted



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

Hoping someone out there has had some experience with this, my son's pretty irritated and I really want to help him feel better ASAP!

We use a combination of CD and disposables. He's a super heavy wetter at night, usualy leaks through 1 dipe a night. We pretty much can't find a CD that he won't leak through several times a night so he's in a disposable. Anyway, I digress a bit.

Our dryer's been broken and our apartment's too damp to use a drying rack or anything of that nature, so this past 2 weeks he's been mostly in disposables unless we can scrape together $$ for the laundromat. He's also learned to walk in this time frame, and as a result he's go some nasty chafing going on on the insides of his legs. I can tell it's sore because he's been grouchy the past 2 nights and he cries when I wipe him down (I'm using warm water & a cloth now but it still stings him, poor babe







) I'm also appling Lunar Eclipse diaper rash ointment. Should I be using this or keeping it dry? I'm trying cornstarch right now to see if that works a bit better.

I'm thinking of having him go diaper-free for a couple of nights but I'm not sure how practical this is since he's such a heavy wetter. We cosleep and I don't mind the bed getting a bit wet (it usually is at some point because he leaks) but knowing my child we'll wake up in a puddle and this makes him so mad! Also, he's super wriggly at night and ends up all over the bed, so I'm not sure how to comfortably waterproof it all...Anyone have any experience/suggestions for this?
|He's had little rashes before that have cleared up in a day or two of being diaperless during the day, but this rash really sucks. It's so persistent. I think part of that is because both kinds of diapers rub on the same spots and irritate him. I'm at a loss!

Any advice would be super appreciated! TIA!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

My son has super sensitive skin and gets rashes like this just from crawling. I find the sposies are WAY worse on it then the cloth, one thing that really helps is to put him in JUST a fitted or a prefold, no cover. Something about the elastic or material or SOMETHING of the covers irritates it. We put Trevor in 2 fitteds, or a fitted lined with a PF at night and it usually holds pretty well. Something like that might work!! I also find that letting him be diaperless during the day and putting eucerin cream on the rash helps... but Trev has exczema so that might be why that works... hope you can get it cleared up!! Poor little man!!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Aquaphor works great on chafing.


----------



## soposdedi (May 9, 2005)

hmmmmmm.....

you know, if you could get hold of some good wool soaker pants, that maybe have extra wool or felting in the actual leak area, that might work... know what i'm talking about?


----------



## bayla (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree - use a couple prefolds or fitteds and put a wool cover over them - wool should keep everything in.

We're having chafing from CD's - I'm thinking my baby's allergic to the PUL or elastic. So we're going to try wool too.

Good luck!


----------



## summerforever1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

My son is exclusively in cloth and he had chaffing on the inside of the legs. My DH suggested I loosen up the tabs and lo-and-behold that worked. I was afraid a loose dipe = leaks, but it didn't, it just stopped the chaffing.

Also, in regards to heavy wetting at night I can't imagine using disposables for the same reson you don't like cloth, the leaking! I triple stuff a pocket dipe and use hemp for the inside, but I have also heard wool is great and you can buy "super soaker" liners for heavy night wetters.

Good luck on both fronts!


----------

